# Anyone using JMRI (DecoderPro, PanelPro, etc)?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I am just discovering JMRI (Java Model Railroad Interface).

It sounds interesting.

*What is JMRI?
The JMRI project is building tools for model railroad computer control. We want it to be usable to as many people as possible, so we're building it in Java to run anywhere, and we're trying to make it independent of specific hardware systems.

JMRI is intended as a jumping-off point for hobbyists who want to control their layouts with a computer without having to create an entire system from scratch.

You can manage your locomotive rosters and easily program your decoders using DecoderPro®. You can build control panels, set up signaling, configure operations and control your layout using PanelPro. Going beyond the basics, you can use Logix to automate your layout's behavior, interface with X10 and Insteon systems to control your layout room's lights and write scripts to extend the capabilities of the system. OperationsPro™ lets you create manifests that route cars across your railroad from shipper to receiver, and provide train crews with operating instructions.*

http://jmri.sourceforge.net

It is free and apparently works with some DigiTrax stuff I just ordered so I am going to try it.

Is anyone using JMRI? If so, what do you like about it? If you have used it and did not like it, what did you not like about it?

For that matter what the heck is Java? I know my computers have it but I don't know why. I don't think my iPads have it but I don't know why not?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have used it for years.

It works with a number of systems, I would use the NCE rather than Digitrax, NCE support is better.

It has many different facets. I use the database part to help archive setups for various locos.

I use the CV setting part if I need to set a bunch of CV's

I use the remote throttles on a PC if I am doing customized speed tables.

I use the wireless server setup to run trains from iPhones and Android phones.

(Java is a programming language, and you don't need it to do remote control, the apps take care of this. If you want to run JMRI, using Windows will be a lot better than the Mac, if you look at the forums and see the problems reported)

JMRI has a lot of capability, but just like DCC, you can use just part of the functionality without having to learn everything.

Greg


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I use JMRI as well, with my MERG DCC system. I don't have a physical throttle, so I use the JMRI compatible apps: Engine Driver for Android and WiThrottle for iPhone/iPad. I prefer Engine Driver on Android, but I switched to iPhone last year and I'm getting used to it.

I primarily use it with Windows, but occasionally use it from my Mac as well. I keep my roster files synced between computers using Dropbox, so I can update my roster on the go, and it will show on my desktop at home.

Do you have any specific questions, or something you're particularly interested in using it for?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

benshell said:


> I use JMRI as well, with my MERG DCC system. I don't have a physical throttle, so I use the JMRI compatible apps: Engine Driver for Android and WiThrottle for iPhone/iPad. I prefer Engine Driver on Android, but I switched to iPhone last year and I'm getting used to it.
> 
> I primarily use it with Windows, but occasionally use it from my Mac as well. I keep my roster files synced between computers using Dropbox, so I can update my roster on the go, and it will show on my desktop at home.
> 
> Do you have any specific questions, or something you're particularly interested in using it for?


Hi Ben,

I have just started moving from track power to MTS/DCC mainly with LGB locos with factory decoders. A year ago I picked up a DigiTrax DCS 200 but didn't know what I would do with it.

After watching the DigiTrax DCC layout yesterday I found that the owner was a good friend of a former DigiTrax dealer I was friends with but lost touch with 17 years ago when he went to work for the FAA. The guy has since retired from the FAA and is once again a DigiTrax dealer.

I called him today and ended up ordering a DT402D, UR92 and LocoBuffer-USB from him. I just bought/am downloading WiThrottle but have not looked at it yet. I know nothing about DigiTrax but with a DigiTrax Dealer Trainer friend I should be able to sort it out.

He told me about JMRI and where to download it and is going to show me how to use it with an iPad or iPhone (WiThrottle).

My main interest at this point is discovering what if any compatibility there is between my current LGB and Massoth decoders, remotes and central stations (I don't know what I don't know or need to know yet).

At some point I would like to have some sort of railroad operations with my layout.

Perhaps the best specific question would be what is the difference between using JMRI with a Windows 8.1 laptop, a Windows XP laptop or a Mac book Pro 10.10.3? 

I've heard the guys behind JMRI are super sharp and the support forum is very responsive.

http://sourceforge.net/p/jmri/discussion/

Also, can an iPad be used for more than just a remote control?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, I've also used JMRI DecoderPro for several years as a decoder programmer using a SPROG programmer as the hardware, to program many brands of decoder including MTS & Massoth. Definitely my "go to" tool for programming, much easier than button pushing on a throttle. Being able to store entire CV configurations for each loco is really useful.

On occasion I've used PanelPro with a wifi netbook and a terminal server to interface with my NCE system, controlling turnouts and driving the trains on my simple garden line. 

Although JMRI can interface with several brands of DCC system command station, LGB MTS and Massoth are notably absent from the list. I'm told Massoth are reluctant to disclose the protocols for their systems to open-source projects such as JMRI.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

ntpntpntp said:


> Although JMRI can interface with several brands of DCC system command station, LGB MTS and Massoth are notably absent from the list. I'm told Massoth are reluctant to disclose the protocols for their systems to open-source projects such as JMRI.


Apparently there was a lawsuit (not involving LGB or Massoth).
*
The Jacobsen case is noteworthy in United States copyright law because Courts clarified the enforceability of licensing agreements on both open-source software and proprietary software. The case established the rule of law that terms and conditions of an Artistic License are "enforceable copyright conditions".[2]*


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Jerry McColgan said:


> At some point I would like to have some sort of railroad operations with my layout.
> 
> Perhaps the best specific question would be what is the difference between using JMRI with a Windows 8.1 laptop, a Windows XP laptop or a Mac book Pro 10.10.3?
> 
> Also, can an iPad be used for more than just a remote control?


Hi Jerry,

JMRI is very powerful and can control turnouts and automation, but I haven't done this yet, and the WiThrottle app appears to be much more limited. The Android "Engine Driver" app does support turnouts and routes.

I don't think you'll have any problem with running JMRI on any of those computers. It's the same Java application no matter where you run it. That's not to say there might not be driver incompatibilities or platform-specific bugs, but I haven't had any trouble with a Macbook Pro or Windows 7 PC.


----------

